# Back Lapping a Reel Mower.



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

In this video, I show how to backlap a Toro Flex21. Many of the same basic tactics can be used for any Reel Mower.

https://youtu.be/KlQUuPQLFAI


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

My reel was in bad shape after the scalp this year. I had mowed a few times without checking it and regret it now!

Cleaned up my reel assembly, in preparation for backlapping. 









Blacklapped, cleaned and looking very sexy!


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

great video, thanks for that!


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

AdamC said:


> great video, thanks for that!


the mechanic at my golf course just backlapped, replaced my spark plug, changed the oil, and greased up my mower. Gave him $40 and he said he'd give me compound so I can do it from now on. He also gave me a HOC gauge. Feeling like Christmas is today!


----------

